# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  New Indian restaurant

## Jesseda

There looks to be a Indian restaurant going in where the old harry bears use tobe in the new city shopping center.. thats something moore doesnt have yet Indian food/restaurant wise

----------


## flintysooner

Himalayas
It is moving from Berry Road and Robinson in Norman.  Really good Indian food in my opinion.

----------


## kevinpate

> Himalayas
> It is moving from Berry Road and Robinson in Norman.  Really good Indian food in my opinion.



Bummer, but not a total surprise.  No one seems to stay at that spot on Berry very long.
Not a bad spot all in all, so it's something (aka someone) else that sends good places on the hunt.

----------


## Jesseda

okay call me dumb, but i never at a india restaurant before, i have been wanting to try it but never got around to it. So is it like the movie along came polly whre there is no tables but kinda like eating on the floor wil pillows lol, i know it sounds stupid, but im just wanting to make sure.

----------


## flintysooner

> okay call me dumb, but i never at a india restaurant before, i have been wanting to try it but never got around to it. So is it like the movie along came polly whre there is no tables but kinda like eating on the floor wil pillows lol, i know it sounds stupid, but im just wanting to make sure.


No, it is regular tables and stuff.  It's a buffet in Norman and I think that's what will be in Moore.  They have a Tandoori oven which I really like.  Be sure and try it and the owner was very helpful the last time I was at Norman.  Just ask if you have questions about it.

----------


## kevinpate

One of the small side rooms at Gopuram (4559 Northwest 23rd Street) had a floor cushion / low table setting when I was last there, but the overall setup there is buffet with booths and if I recall correctly, some fourtops as well

----------


## Jesseda

okay sounds good lol, never hurts to ask. Now all moore needs isa good seafood place, and a bookstore.. Moore has chnaged so much from 10 years ago.. wow i still cant believe it

----------


## dismayed

I think it's the best Indian buffet in the metro, and I have been eating East Indian food for years.  I will be really sad to see them leave Norman, but that location just off of I-35 is sure to be much better for them especially if people are brave enough to give it a try and realize how good the food is.

Jesseda the most off-putting thing about Indian food is its freakish colors... bright yellows and reds and greens.  If you get passed that though it is really not all that "foreign" of food.  I mean half the dishes are deep fried, and the other half are covered in cream and butter.  How could you go wrong.  :-)

----------


## Jesseda

sounds good to me. my wife and I like to try new things and have our kids not be scared to try new things, we will try it out when they open..

----------


## Easy180

Wonder how this will go over in Moore??

----------


## bombermwc

I'm freaking excited they are moving to Moore. That means they are closer to my house! Himalaya is WAAAAY better than Gopurum. You pay for the atmosphere at Goporum, but the food isn't that great. The food at Himalaya has always been very good. If you've never had Indian, it's a GREAT introduction.

----------


## flintysooner

> Wonder how this will go over in Moore??


I'll be there about once a week.

----------


## Easy180

Alright...Wife is a steak and potatoes kinda eater...Thinking Indian food would be a hard sell...How do I her sell her on trying this out?

----------


## kevinpate

> Alright...Wife is a steak and potatoes kinda eater...Thinking Indian food would be a hard sell...How do I her sell her on trying this out?


Ask her to try it, and if she doesn't like it, she picks the next 3 dining out spots. If she does like it, she still picks the next 3 dining out spots (but hey, she might wanna go back for more Indian, so no problemo.)
Guide her away from the more spicy dishes, unless she likes the spice of course.
Leave your grump box in the trunk, no matter what.

----------


## dismayed

> Alright...Wife is a steak and potatoes kinda eater...Thinking Indian food would be a hard sell...How do I her sell her on trying this out?


You could start by telling her they have a fantastic potato dish, and the buffet includes several meat dishes each day including lamb, chicken, and beef.

----------


## flintysooner

> Alright...Wife is a steak and potatoes kinda eater...Thinking Indian food would be a hard sell...How do I her sell her on trying this out?


If it stays the same they have an evening buffet.  That would give you an opportunity to try it.  I am partial to the tandoori chicken and the chicken tikka myself.  Often it is the curry that some people dislike about Indian food so probably go easy on that.

----------


## Easy180

My problem is my family went to Gopuram several years back and it was not a great experience...We had no idea what the heck the items were on the buffet...I ended up with a plate full of some type of tortilla fry bread stuff and what I thought were meatballs...Bit into it and it was intentionally cold

Not usually that clueless but we went in unprepared and uneducated and definitely paid for it

----------


## flintysooner

> My problem is my family went to Gopuram several years back and it was not a great experience...We had no idea what the heck the items were on the buffet...I ended up with a plate full of some type of tortilla fry bread stuff and what I thought were meatballs...Bit into it and it was intentionally cold
> 
> Not usually that clueless but we went in unprepared and uneducated and definitely paid for it


That's the problem with new anything I guess.  I definitely understand.   One of the first times I went to an Indian place the manager came over and explained the spices to me and the various dishes.  I admit that made a huge difference.  Most other times I've gone somewhere new and different I've been with someone who had already tried it out.  

Here's the link to the dinner menu pdf: http://www.himalayasok.com/files/28170034.pdf
It seems to describe pretty well the menu items.  Maybe that would help.

I love those samosas.  I like Daal, Chicken Tikka, Tandoori Chicken or just about anything, nann, paratha. 

I think the buffet is pretty well labeled as I recall.  

Good luck.

----------


## Jesseda

I went to hallmark today and the i got to peak in at the new himalayas.. it is really pretty, decorated beautifully I cant wait, it looks like one of the nicest places moore has, im excited for them to open.. oh it has tables and booths..

----------


## Matt

> Alright...Wife is a steak and potatoes kinda eater...Thinking Indian food would be a hard sell...How do I her sell her on trying this out?


Whatever you do, just don't ever tell her about the traditional main course in Indian cuisine:

----------


## Jesseda

dont worry im not going to ask for monkey brains or anything like that lol

----------


## dismayed

Haha!

----------


## flintysooner

Ribbon Cutting ceremony is Tuesday, Feb 15, 2011 at 11.

One of the things I like about Moore's Chamber of Commerce is the welcoming of new businesses to the community.

----------


## Jesseda

They are open, had lunch there today, it was pretty good, i didnt know hardly any of what was on the buffet, but i tried it, i like the fried spinach, the crab cakes are good, there deserts are really good, at the end they give you this little bit of ice cream...oh wow it was great...i will be back tothis place..but warning almost everything is a bit on the spicy side

----------


## bombermwc

Just have to know what to get. Their Tika is great!!! Especially when they have the jasmine rice out!

----------


## Jesseda

Jasmine rice sounds good, i wasnt a fan of the lemon rice, but the rice that has some meat in it is really good.. I will be going there again in a couple of weeks

----------


## GQofOklahoma

This is coming from someone who knows about Indian food since both of my parents were born and raised in India and we absolutely loved the food and can vouch for the Authenticity. Its the best in Oklahoma that I have had. We ordered off the menu and it was perfect for our palate. Even my Father and Grandmother, who look for the smallest thing to criticize couldn't not find anything. Its really nice on the inside and the service is Impeccable! Its a home run. We are going back next week.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Just want to say that we checked out Himalaya in Moore this last weekend and it was really excellent.  I looked at my husband and announced, "I think we have a winner."  We often go to Gopurum on the north side and this is further away but I can't wait to go back.  I've been eating Indian food for years but probably make the wait staff cringe at the ignorant way I put it together.  The host built us a salad thing from the side bar and that was an eye opener.  I'd been trying to eat that stuff, plain.  It was tons better when it was combined with an idea of what goes with what.

----------

